# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Damnificados de terremoto en Ica instalan piscigranja de tilapias para mejorar ingresos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ica, jul. 10 (ANDINA).-* Un grupo de familias damnificadas del terremoto del 15 de agosto de 2007 en Ica logró instalar la primera piscigranja de tilapias del departamento en el distrito de San José de Los Molinos, la cual ya está legalmente constituida, gracias al apoyo de la Fundación de Ayuda en Acción y su social local, la ONG Decal.  
Con el asesoramiento técnico de Ayuda en Acción y Decal, estas familias construyeron tres pozas en las cuales albergan a 2 mil tilapias. La proyección para el próximo año es reproducir 40 mil peces para la venta y el consumo interno. 
José Yañez Sayritupac, uno de los beneficiarios del programa de reconstrucción de viviendas que ejecuta Ayuda en Acción, fue quien cedió el terreno para la construcción de la pozas y ha depositado toda su confianza en el éxito de este proyecto productivo que les permitirá mejorar sus ingresos y condiciones de vida. 
Este terrenito lo tenía para la agricultura, sembraba pallares y otras menestras pero no obtenía mucha ganancia, ahora he puesto todo mi empeño y esfuerzo para enrumbar el proyecto de crianza de tilapias, expresó.  
A este ambicioso proyecto bautizado como La laguna azul se han sumado Mauro Choque Champi y Felipe Huachin Buleje, quienes con el apoyo de sus familiares se turnan para el cuidado y la alimentación de los peces. 
La tilapia es una especie conocida por su carne blanca y sus extraordinarias cualidades de crecimiento acelerado, tolerancia  a altas densidades, adaptación al cautiverio, aceptación a una amplia gama de alimentos y resistencia a enfermedades, que está despertando un gran interés comercial y de consumo en el mundo. 
El distrito de San José de Los Molinos es uno de los pocos lugares de Ica donde se reproducen las tilapias y cuenta con los suficientes recursos naturales para su producción, es por ello que la población y las autoridades locales se encuentran entusiasmadas con el éxito de este proyecto.  
La obra fue inaugurada por el director nacional de Ayuda en Acción-Perú, Juan Ignacio Gutiérrez Fuente, quien también inauguró proyectos de crianza de cuyes y plantación de paltos que serán administrados por los beneficiarios del proyecto de reconstrucción de viviendas. 
El financiamiento de los proyectos productivos es asumido en su totalidad por Ayuda en Acción como parte del Programa Integral de Reconstrucción y Recuperación en Ica, que ejecuta dicha fundación española y que contempla la construcción de un total de 400 viviendas antisísmicas, de dos pisos cada una y de material noble, para los damnificados.   *Foto: Fundación Ayuda en Acción.*Temas similares: Artículo: Ingresos por drawback serán considerados inafectos para prorrateo de gastos en Impuesto a la Renta Meta del Minag en el 2010 es mejorar eficiencia de riego e incrementar ingresos de 57,000 productores Meta del Minag en el 2010 es mejorar eficiencia de riego e incrementar ingresos de 57,000 productores Construyendo Perú entrega piscigranja en localidad loretana de Nauta Instalan consejo directivo de áreas naturales protegidas

----------


## VICTORBUSTAMANTE

Lo saludo atentamente, y a la vez molesto su atencion,  y me ha interesado, lo concerniente a la acuicultura para la cria de tilapia.  Al respecto, yo tengo 1.650 hectarea  de tierra, en pacanga-chepen-la libertad-PERU, terreno que lo tengo sin  cultivar, y me interesaria mucho que me enviara alguna información, indicándome si sería posible la cria de tilapia en esta zona, dandome un alcance de la inversion que se tendría que hacer, y si  hay  alguna institución que podría financiar este  proyecto. por favor le agradecería si pudiera remitirme esa informacion lo mas  pronto  posible. atte. VICTOR R.BUSTAMANTE FLORES email: seco_bush@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Lo saludo atentamente, y a la vez molesto su atencion,  y me ha interesado, lo concerniente a la acuicultura para la cria de tilapia.  Al respecto, yo tengo 1.650 hectarea  de tierra, en pacanga-chepen-la libertad-PERU, terreno que lo tengo sin  cultivar, y me interesaria mucho que me enviara alguna información, indicándome si sería posible la cria de tilapia en esta zona, dandome un alcance de la inversion que se tendría que hacer, y si  hay  alguna institución que podría financiar este  proyecto. por favor le agradecería si pudiera remitirme esa informacion lo mas  pronto  posible. atte. VICTOR R.BUSTAMANTE FLORES email: seco_bush@hotmail.com

 Hola de nuevo Víctor: 
Como te comenté por correo, lo que tienes que hacer es crear un nuevo tema en este foro, con un título adecuado a lo que necesitas o estás buscando.  
En este caso has respondido un tema que yo publiqué sobre el terremoto de Ica, y que no tiene el título más adecuado para tus intereses, ya que tú estás interesado en "iniciar un proyecto de tilapias",  que podría ser un título más indicado para que los interesados en el tema ubiquen y revisen tu mensaje. 
Suerte y saludos.

----------

